# Crosscutting long boards



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Here's another dumb noob question:

How do you crosscut a long board? Do you use the table saw or circular saw? If the former, How do you support it as you feed it across the blade? 

Here's the scenario: I've got a 4x4x8. I need to crosscut it into 4 x 10" long pieces (and have no chop saw). If I just stick it on the miter table of my table saw, that's a lot of board weight hanging over the end, and I don't think my roller stand will help here given the direction of movement. Maybe I start with an inner cut (say ~40" into the board) so it is balanced better, then cut up that 40" piece into 4x 10" pieces? That's the prevailing idea at this point, in my head.

Also, instead of 2 - 2" x 6" x 8' boards, my lumberyard sent me 1 - 2" x 6" x 16' board! I want to cut 2 pieces each 6' long from this (with a 4' remainder, of course). I think I need to start this on the horses with a circular saw, no? I'd like the precision of the table saw, but I don't see how that could be done.

Any ideas?

-Andrew


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Go the either Home Dumpo or Lowes, buy yourself a Swanson 12" triangle, I know 6" is easier to handle but trust me you will be way happier in the long term.
Now Yes on the horses, simply use the triangle as a saw guide and cut your pcs. Keep the "fence" side ( the end that will look like a T shape ) on the side you are on. It will not move when you push against it. Measure from the blade to the edge of the soleplate of saw and you will get the offset. For instance on my Porter Cable it is 1 1/2 therefore if i need a 10" pc then I mark off 11 1/2 put triangle on mark and I get a 10" pc.:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cut up to 8 or 10 ft long on my sliding meter saw. Use roller stands to support the boards.

The 16' one I would make the first cut with a circular saw.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll be different here.*

Once you break the board down into shorter lengths using the circular saw especially the 16 footer, then I'll say use the tablesaw with end support and a fence stop for multiple precision cut to length pieces. Cut one to proper length and then the're all the same. A stop block is used against the fence, usually 3 to 5 inches away and in front of the blade, so you can safely remove the cutoffs without danger of binding against the blade and fence. You are going to need some sort of support at table saw height eventually. A roller support can be used "sideways" and for this operation the roller will be rolling with the stock as you push it into toward the stop block. As was mentioned he has no "chop saw" and that would include "sliding miter saw" as well. A circular saw and marking each piece will work fine, but this is a technique you will use time and again once you try it.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

It may not need to be mentioned but, just to be on the safe side, you might not want to cut every bit of that 4x4 in one pass on the table saw. I'd make at least two passes out of that one.

BTW, nice demo, woodnthings.

Rob


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I didn't think of that*

but you can switch the mitergauge to the righthand slot and safely cut the last piece. However, you want to start off with a little longer piece than necessary to allow for saw cut widths and a little cutoff on the last piece. Thanks for the kudos Rob, :yes: bill
A picture is worth a hundred paragraphs!:blink:


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Wow, great info guys!

The stop block would work for the 4x4s, but the 2x6s will need to be cut into 46.5" lengths, so I can't get a stop block far enough out there for that on either side of the blade. Great pics, though - that really helps me understand that technique, which I'm sure will come in handy for future projects!

In any case, that 16' board, I think we all agree, will have to be circular saw cut, at least the first cut or 2. I will use the a triangle clamped to it, as suggested.

Thanks again - this is a great forum. I've already learned a lot from you folks!

-Andrew


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Bill has another great idea here (what else is new :huh: :smile for using the circular saw .....http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/large-crosscut-sled-10539/

You could clamp on a stop block for repeat cuts and make the table longer, if needed.

For your 4 x 4's, you'd just have to raise it up to accomidate. Cut, flip and cut again, using the stop blocks.

Rick


----------

